# facebook



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You maybe interested in a facebook site called hand carved walking sticks

There is a wide range of stickmakers there mostly English ones but the standard is very high

The stickmaking on it tends to be more refined but it does offer a wide rage of carvings from dogs horses etc .

The shanks usually are hazel and quite bit thinner than those used on here .with a lot of leg cleeks and market sticks

there is also a video on straightening sticks and some show sticks.

hope every one here is well and producitve


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good to here from U Cobalt. Will check out the facebook site.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sorry wrong name given

the Facebook site is called handcrafted walking sticks

there's some good examples of both hiking and walking sticks made from wood and horn


----------

